# Voyager 1670 Jon Mod - wasting my time



## imgonnamissher (Mar 9, 2011)

First off, thanks to all of those who have posted their projects in the past. This may be my first post, but I have spent literally hours upon hours study many of the projects to get ideas, learn how to do things, and change my mind in trying to put this whole project together.

So, that all said, I have spent the last 8-12 months playing around with deciding what I want out of this boat and buying things along the way that I plan to use. So, my goal is to knock it out in a matter of 6-8 weeks....we'll see how well that goes. :wink: The plan is to remove original seats and live well(already done), install front and rear decks and lower deck between, 2 live wells, 3 batteries, steering console/controls, fish finders, hopefully a GPS unit, foot controlled trolling motor, and 1956 30 hp Evinrude (I have a thing for the old OMC motors). I plan to go ahead and do everything with aluminum rather than wood for the longevity and weight reasons. The seats have determined the paint colors and I plan to use steel flex under that. 

Here are some pictures of where I am now: and now I realize that I should have uploaded them in reverse order....oh well, you get them reversed :roll: K. Think I figured out how to reverse them now???


----------



## Decatur (Mar 9, 2011)

Looking forward to watching your build progress. Good luck with it!


----------



## jhodge09 (Mar 9, 2011)

good luck man got a nice boat to start with this is the ideal boat in my opinion i'm definately subscribed to this thread. you plan on doing any speakers and radio stuff?


----------



## imgonnamissher (Mar 9, 2011)

I have thought about the radio idea, but wasn't sure on it. Figured if I did, I would have to build wood boxes for the speakers (with everything being aluminum) for it to sound worth a hoot. ??? Definitely open to feedback on that. I mean, if the fish aren't biting, no reason I can't just sit out on the water with some tunes on, right?!! Y'all give me some feedback on this one please and maybe you guys that know a little more about sound and such can give me some direction. Certainly don't want "a system", but a nice setup that sounds good without a lot of money is definitely a good idea to me.


----------



## imgonnamissher (Mar 9, 2011)

I forgot to mention that this boat is manufactured a matter of an hour away from where I live, so, I have contacted the plant to try to get new rails rather than re-using the old ones. They called me back today and said that it would be no problem. They are supposed to get back to me tomorrow on pricing - which will determine whether we try to make old beat up ones look decent or bite the bullet for new. Hope the price comes in cheap!!


----------



## jhodge09 (Mar 10, 2011)

ya i intend on adding speakers and a radio to my boat its relatively easy you really dont need wood boxes you could also use foam liners on the aluminum. but how would the wiring have to go? do you have any idea? i want to add this to my 16'


----------



## rpm6100 (Mar 10, 2011)

looks good


----------



## imgonnamissher (Mar 10, 2011)

jhodge09 said:


> ya i intend on adding speakers and a radio to my boat its relatively easy you really dont need wood boxes you could also use foam liners on the aluminum. but how would the wiring have to go? do you have any idea? i want to add this to my 16'



Other than using marine wire and being in a boat, past the fuse, I would expect everything to be wired just the same as you would in a car, but I've never done it, so might want to see if there is a thread specifically about stereo systems.......or just start one. Surely someone has the answers.


----------



## imgonnamissher (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, I'm still waiting on pricing for the parts from the factory. Just the rails are supposed to be in the area of $150 and I'm still waiting on final pricing to include the front bow plate (where the handles and bow eye are mounted). So, not sure whether I'll go that route or not. I have set aside more than enough money for this project just for things like this when they come up. The amount of work it would save in welding makes it more than worth the price is my approach at this point. Not to mention all the prep/body work it would save before painting. What are your thoughts? Should I spend the money on the parts or should I spend the extra time patching it up?

On a very positive note, I talked to a friend at work today (who happens to be a machinist), and we have decided to build the jack plate using linear bearings. We will be able to make everything right at the shop very easily, so I'll try to post some pics of the process and finished product as I am able. We were talking about the idea of using some sort of small electric motor (maybe even a window motor), but decided that it wasn't really worth it for the intended use with my boat, so it will be manually raised and lowered using a stainless 3/4" threaded rod.


----------



## Muleskinner (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking good =D> 

An hour with a 3 pound hammer and a block of wood and then about 10 minutes worth of welding and your boat is fixed...if you can tack it back together you can save yourself a lot of headaches and money.

Looking forward to more pics as you go.


----------



## nkhrfh (Mar 15, 2011)

I am interested to see how it turns out. We have the same boat.

Bob


----------



## imgonnamissher (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks to all for your comments. Spent the weekend away with family and worked long hours the last two days. off tomorrow, so will get back to the boat. Still haven't heard from the factory, so will call them again tomorrow and then hopefully order the metal for the framing and decking. I did get the drawings finished up for the jack plate, so now it's just the waiting game for getting all the machine work done. Should turn out pretty well I hope. With any luck, I should have more updates tomorrow on progress.


----------



## imgonnamissher (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, I didn't really do anything to the boat itself the past two days, but I did make a lot of headway in related areas. On the down side, I don't think I'll be able to put the boat in the water this year due to being broke after bying material!! :shock: I did pick up what I hope will be all the aluminum I'll need today and it almost doubled what I have in the boat so far!!! Then, after spending the last few weeks contemplating it, I broke down and bought a new TIG welder since I can't exactly bring the one from work home and I don't know anyone who has one. I have been planning on getting one for some time now, so I decided this would be my excuse. I also picked up some aircraft stripper and have found the lights I want to order (check out superbrightleds.com if you haven't - they have some pretty decent lights at fair prices). I would have power washed the boat and started on the stripping, but I had to work the garden up for planting taters, onions, radishes, and peas......got have them goodies! So, I expect things are about to the point they are going to start moving pretty quick. Oh, yeah, I also ordered my Gluvit, so now I have to get everything ready for that!! I work all weekend, so I won't get to do anything until at least Monday.

Now, I do need some help with making a color decision. These are a few of the options. Tell me what you all think:

The basis of this is that (if you look at the pictures in the first post) the seats are white and red.....so........

1. Paint boat white with black and red "acents of some sort?" and charcoal carpet

2. Paint boat white and red carpet

3. Paint boat red and charcoal carpet

4. Paint boat red and white "accents" and charcoal carpet

5. Give me your idea....

Thanks ahead of time for your suggestions.


----------



## summers (Mar 18, 2011)

I say paint the outer lower half red the outer upper half white and use the charcoal carpet, maybe think about the white for the inside as well. Red insde the boat would be hard on your eyes under mid day sun.


----------



## SlowRollin' (Mar 18, 2011)

I vote for #3 or #4. I'd think white below the water line would look great until you took it out of the garage.

I agree with summers for the inside. Red is sharp, but gets bright in midday. Charcoal is easy and looks clean. 

Take plenty of pics!!! Your build is really coming along. What ever became of the factory with your framing?


----------



## PartsMan (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks like a big project. I look forward to seeing your progress.

BTW I vote #3.


----------



## imgonnamissher (Mar 18, 2011)

SlowRollin' said:


> I vote for #3 or #4. I'd think white below the water line would look great until you took it out of the garage.
> 
> I agree with summers for the inside. Red is sharp, but gets bright in midday. Charcoal is easy and looks clean.
> 
> Take plenty of pics!!! Your build is really coming along. What ever became of the factory with your framing?



I think you guys are definitely right about the carpet. Thanks to everyone for your suggestions, please keep them coming. I also appreciate the encouragement. As for the factory, I talked with them last Thursday and they said they were sending the info to the dealership and that the dealership would contact me (can't cut out the middle man ya know). So, I still haven't heard from the dealership. I'm gonna call back to the factory on Monday and find out what the deal is. Definitely not going to order through that dealership though - even if I have to use a middle man, I'll find a different one that wants my money!! Seeing as how I have to go pick up the parts (or pay like $200 in shipping.....for 30 miles!!!), maybe they'll get soft on me and let me buy direct from the factory. Who knows, but I'll let you know what I find out on Monday.

Keep the comments coming, I sure appreciate them. There will be more pictures next week after I take the other gunnel and the bow plate off and start stripping paint. Hopefully I'll be ready for some gluvit and then framing next weekend.


----------



## imgonnamissher (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I got the other gunnel off today, but had to spend time working on garden, so not much else done. However, I did get my Gluvit =D> and will be going to pick up the new gunnels and bow plate tomorrow. After that, it's back to the garden. #-o , so I don't plan to get a lot done tomorrow, but this weekend I should be able to get my welder all set up and start framing. I do hope to get the paint stripped from the outside tomorrow as well, but we'll see.

So, here is my paint idea and layout of the build. Let me know what you think. The blue are live wells, light blue is bilge pump, yellow is rod box, green is storage, black is batteries, red is gas, and grey is tm and tm foot control. Not sure on two things: Do I need a third battery, or can I get by with two(gonna have plenty of lighting and maybe a stereo at some point)?? Should I offset the rear live well (as shown in picture) to help compensate for weight inbalance from seating/console/rod box, or should I just leave it centered and remove the front starboard battery and run with two batteries - leaving the front one on the port side?? Also, the front starboard seat will be removable and double as the bow pedestal seat. I figure this gets it out of the line of sight when driving and out of the way when trying to move about in the boat.

The carpet I'm thinking will be charcoal and the writing (if you can see it, "I'm gonna miss her" in script and italics) will be outlined in black and then the apostrophe will be a fish. I thought it was pretty creative myself and every since I started singing that song to my wife when she would heckle me about going fishing with my buddies, she has said I should name the boat that after I'm done building it. So, she get's her wish as long as I can talk one of my friends that does airbruching to do it for me. Well, give me your thoughts and any suggestions you might have are welcomed and sought after. Thanks to all.


----------



## PartsMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Look great and I love the name.
But I think you will have to put the name on the back half.
At least here anyway. Only registration numbers or letters on the front half.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 22, 2011)

That's going to be a great build. Love the width of it!...So will you if you don't already! Looking forward to "progress pictures" and, since you are in Missouri....crossing paths with you someday.

Welcome to TinBoats. :beer:


----------



## imgonnamissher (Mar 22, 2011)

fender66 said:


> That's going to be a great build. Love the width of it!...So will you if you don't already! Looking forward to "progress pictures" and, since you are in Missouri....crossing paths with you someday.
> 
> Welcome to TinBoats. :beer:


Thanks. No, I won't mess her, cause she won't be going anywhere without me!! :lol: The width may be decieving. I think it's the same as the boat in your signature as far as width (48 in the bottom??). For some reason, Voyager calls their boat widths by the beam. Not sure why. I'm down in the Springfield area, so who knows, maybe we can plan a little fishin' trip once I get this bad boy done. Did you build yours?? I'm thinking mine won't be a whole lot different than it. as far as basic layout. With the rod box, it will be a little tight, but I decided I wanted one, so.......oh well. 

Picked up the gunnels, bow plate, and rivets today and letting the aircraft stripper work right now. It seemed to really start on some spots and others couldn't even tell it was on. Hope it gets it all off in one coat cause I only bought two cans, but I guess I'll have to get more if not. On that note, guess I'll go check on it!!


----------



## fender66 (Mar 22, 2011)

> Thanks. No, I won't mess her, cause she won't be going anywhere without me!! :lol: The width may be decieving. I think it's the same as the boat in your signature as far as width (48 in the bottom??). For some reason, Voyager calls their boat widths by the beam. Not sure why. I'm down in the Springfield area, so who knows, maybe we can plan a little fishin' trip once I get this bad boy done. Did you build yours?? I'm thinking mine won't be a whole lot different than it. as far as basic layout. With the rod box, it will be a little tight, but I decided I wanted one, so.......oh well.
> Picked up the gunnels, bow plate, and rivets today and letting the aircraft stripper work right now. It seemed to really start on some spots and others couldn't even tell it was on. Hope it gets it all off in one coat cause I only bought two cans, but I guess I'll have to get more if not. On that note, guess I'll go check on it!!



No, I didn't build mine. Changed and added a few minor things, but that's it. Mine is a 1756JC built by Alweld. Love it.
Don't forget to take pics of yours as you work on it.


----------



## imgonnamissher (Mar 22, 2011)

fender66 said:


> > Thanks. No, I won't mess her, cause she won't be going anywhere without me!! :lol: The width may be decieving. I think it's the same as the boat in your signature as far as width (48 in the bottom??). For some reason, Voyager calls their boat widths by the beam. Not sure why. I'm down in the Springfield area, so who knows, maybe we can plan a little fishin' trip once I get this bad boy done. Did you build yours?? I'm thinking mine won't be a whole lot different than it. as far as basic layout. With the rod box, it will be a little tight, but I decided I wanted one, so.......oh well.
> > Picked up the gunnels, bow plate, and rivets today and letting the aircraft stripper work right now. It seemed to really start on some spots and others couldn't even tell it was on. Hope it gets it all off in one coat cause I only bought two cans, but I guess I'll have to get more if not. On that note, guess I'll go check on it!!
> 
> 
> ...



I just noticed your trolling motor is on the port side rather than the starboard side. It seems as though everyone puts them the other way. Any special reason for that? I guess it doesn't change function. I'm thinking I might do the same with mine just to help balance out the side to side weight. Any thoughts? What about the other weight balance issues I mentioned previously concerning the rear live well?? Any input is appreciated.

Oh, yeah. The stripper didn't work as well as hoped, so, after I spend some time with the kids, I'm gonna stay up a little lat and see what I can do with a paint stripping wheeel on the drill.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 22, 2011)

My TM was on that side when I bought the boat. Doesn't bother me really.

Weight of the livewell.....mine in my current boat is centered left to right. My last boat I modded the livewell to also be center to balance weight. My gas and batteries also were placed to balance the weight as best I could. 2 up front for trolling....1 in back for motor. The one in back offset some of the gas tank weight therefore as even as I could get it.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Mar 23, 2011)

I know what you mean about the old OMCs. I just traded for a 54 25HP BIG TWIN Evinrude. I'm going to rebuild it then put it on my 1468 Polar Kraft. I think it should turn some heads. Nice work so far on your build. Todd


----------



## fragdemon (Mar 23, 2011)

> Oh, yeah. The stripper didn't work as well as hoped, so, after I spend some time with the kids, I'm gonna stay up a little lat and see what I can do with a paint stripping wheeel on the drill.



The best thing I have found to strip paint off of aluminum is elbow grease and wire wheels. Check out my build thread to see what I mean. lol


----------



## imgonnamissher (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. I think I see what you mean about the paint stripping......I'm still searching for a better way though!!!! :twisted:


----------



## imgonnamissher (Mar 26, 2011)

Okay, a little update and some pictures. Been really busy this week getting called in on my days off and not getting to work on boat. However, I am almost done setting up the welder, so things are still moving forward - just not as fast as I wish it were. On the bright side, I did find a paint stripper tonight that is awesome if you ask me. Check it out in the pictures below. It's called "Citristrip" and comes in an aeresol can at Wal-mart, Lowes, Home Depot and probably others for around $9 a can. It goes A LOT further and is ten times as effective as aircraft stripper in my opinion. If you have had trouble stripping paint before - I dare you to try this stuff - it works great!! (Wow, I need to do a commercial - wait......I think I just did :lol: )

I'm still waiting on the rest to work, so I will take more pictures after I finish and then powerwash.


----------



## SlowRollin' (Mar 27, 2011)

I know the pictures just can't depict all the hard work that goes into a rebuild, just have to walk a mile in your shoes. I'm at this same place in my build and I'm whooped. I like your paint scheme; different, creative. 

Keep up the good work and the pics help alot.


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, finally had time to get the rest of the paint off and took her up to the car wash to power off any residue left form the stripper.


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 6, 2011)

So, after the carwash, I got her back right side up for a while to replace the gunnels and bow plate and start on the framing. I now have my TIG welder set up and working well, so things will hopefully start moving a little faster. I will be welding the framing when I don't have any help, but will wait on a friend who is a much better welder to weld the bow plate in place (which will hopefully be very soon). I was able to get the gunnels cut, fitted and installed today and got a few pieces cut for framing, but nothing is together yet - hope to work on that in the evenings now that I will be able to. Here are a few pictures from the gunnel install.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm curious as to what welder you bought? I'd sure like to have one for aluminum.


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 18, 2011)

Just wanted to post a few pictures and give a little update. I have been working a lot of overtime getting called in to work, so it seems like I just can't get anything done. I have finished the main part of the framing on the rear deck (just have to finish framing hatch area for live well after it's built and installed) and I have started on the front deck. It's quite obvious that I still need a lot more practice welding aluminum though. I'm confident in the strength of the welds, but pretty isn't the first word that comes to mind when you see them. I'm still waiting of a friend who is supposed to come over and weld the bow plate in, but I may end up having to do that myself. I appologize for not getting more pictures taken, but what little time I've had, I have tried to use working on the boat. I hope to finish the framing on the front deck tomorrow, but I do have to get some "pine derby cars" cut out for my kids so they can get them ready for next week's race for their awana club. 

I have also decided to not build a rod box as I showed in the drawing, but, rather, just install pole holders on both sides of the boat to provide for rod storage. I also had the chance to run to Bass Pro and pick up my bilge and live well pumps, so I am looking forward to getting them installed when it's ready. On that note, I have a question that hopefully someone will be able to help me with: Where can I find a "through-hull" with longer threads??? I don't want to have to build "steps" in my live wells to set them down between the ribs of the boat, but would rather have the 2 inches of foam under them. This would require a through-hull with roughly 2 3/4 inches of thread. The longest through-hull I could find only has 1 5/8". Any ideas? Please let me know. Thanks.













Should be done by next year at this rate!! :shock:


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 19, 2011)

I have another question: What paint have you all found to be best and longest lasting. I am considering using this paint:
https://www.supermarinepaint.com/bottom-revolution-SM-1000.asp

It's supposed to be about the best there is and last 40 years or longer, but it's also going to cost about $400 by the time I purchase all the thinner, primer, etc. required to maintain the warranty. So, wondering what else you all might recommend that will have the same quality look, durability, and longevity. 

Also, still hoping someone has an idea for my live well drain through-hulls as mentioned int he previous post.

Thanks.


----------



## pelagicbldr (Apr 19, 2011)

Looking good Keep it up!


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 19, 2011)

pelagicbldr said:


> Looking good Keep it up!



Thanks for watching and for the compliment. Any thoughts on the paint or the through-hull issues I mentioned?


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 21, 2011)

Just a little bump - hoping someone has some thought or ideas on my two issues (paint and through-hull) I mentioned above.

Thanks


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 22, 2011)

imgonnamissher said:


> Just a little bump - hoping someone has some thought or ideas on my two issues (paint and through-hull) I mentioned above.
> 
> Thanks



Trying again


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 22, 2011)

Can't help you with the paint but the only way I think the thru hull idea would work with the foam would be to use two fittings connected with hose.


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 22, 2011)

bAcKpAiN said:


> Can't help you with the paint but the only way I think the thru hull idea would work with the foam would be to use two fittings connected with hose.


That's what I was afraid of. I'm hoping that's not my only option. [-o<


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 24, 2011)

Let's try it again......
Anyone have any ideas or thoughts on the paint and through-hull issues I mentioned above?


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 27, 2011)

Obviously waisting my time and anyone else reading this thread that has the same questions that I do.............


----------



## fish2keel (Apr 28, 2011)

As for the paint, The paint you choose looks sorta like interlux style paint which is usually used on bottom painting on boats. I have it on my 30 foot robalo express fiberglass fishing boat.

I saw your paint scheme and im not sure if this will work for u but I used parker coating paint. Its flat paint though. It came out amazing though and I love the finish and the toughness. 

There is also rustoleum that people use with self etching primer. I used this method while painting an outboard cover and painting another aluminum jon boat and I loved the finish actually. The outboard cover was great! you could even see it shine. 

Thats the route I would go.

If you are wanting bottom paint and want it slick down in the south we run a brand called frog spit. You can get it from Predator airboats. All the airboat guys run this its about 65 dollars a gallon and it makes the bottom of the boat super slick! Im adding it to my 1648 now. 

Im doing research trying to find a thru hull fitting for your live well. I havent found anything as of yet but the coupling sounds like a good bet to do.


----------



## pelagicbldr (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm looking too, hang on....


----------

